# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Creer un nouveau moteur de jeux

## khenissi

Bonjour a tous
ma question concerne le Moteur de jeux
un Moteur de jeux regroupent l'ensemble des moteurs spcialiss ncessaire  la ralisation d'un jeux.. par exemples Moteur 3D,Moteur physique,Moteur son...

Ma question..
1-est ce que on peut choisir nos propre moteurs (Moteur 3D--> ogre, moteur physique ODE...) pour former ma propre Moteur de jeux???
2- est ce que on peut dvelopper d'autre moteurs et l'intgrer dans mon moteur de jeux avec et est ce que ce nouveau moteur peut interagir avec l'ensemble de Moteurs(3D,son,rseau) ??

merci d'avance

----------


## oxyde356

Dans ce genre de post je suis tent de rpondre simplement ... alors :
1 - Oui (si pour toi assembler des moteurs c'est faire SON PROPRE moteur de jeux)
2 - Oui (et c'est ce que font la plupart des dveloppeurs)

----------


## khenissi

Merci pour votre rponse
vous pouvez me conseiller avec quelle outils je commence (l'environnement logiciel ) pour dvelopper ma propre moteur X et communiquer ce dernier avec les restes de moteurs.
merci

----------


## oxyde356

Hum je me permet juste de te dire (mme si je suis pas le mieux placer pour a) que moteur est un nom masculin donc il ne faut pas dire "ma propre moteur" mais "mon propre moteur", vu que tu as fais deux fois l'erreur je me permet de te le dire  ::D: 
Ensuite vu que tu as l'air de dbuter (corrige moi si je me trompe) je ne te conseil pas de commencer en "assemblant" des moteurs. Tu devrais plutt commencer par crer de petits jeux, un pong puis un bomberman etc... puis commencer  faire ton propre moteur (mais en trs pur par rapport  des moteurs comme Ogre ...), avec son, graphisme, et peut-tre mme rseau si sa te dit, aprs et aprs a seulement tu pourras penser  utiliser des moteurs externes, car pour bien utiliser un moteur il faut vraiment comprendre ce qu'il se passe  l'intrieur. Pour programmer, niveau IDE tu as le choix, CodeBlocks, Visual Studio ...

----------


## khenissi

Merci  tous pour vos rponses.

----------

